# Trip to portugal



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't know if this will help anyone, as things are changing rapidly!
If going through the tunnel from Folkestone, be aware that both the slip roads from A260 and onto M20 if coming from Canterbury are closed. Have to go back up the M20 to Ashford then shown back towards folkestone to exit at 11a. Avoid services at Folkestone (the exit from M20 was blocked anyway, but accessible from Canterbury) Nobody wearing masks, had to stop to find out which way to go!!
Long queues for passport control, nobody on either Uk or French wanted to see anything except our passports. Had sworn covid declaration, reason for travel and residence paperwork ready....not even a question !
Travelling on toll roads only through France (except n10 Poitier to Bordeaux) stopping x2 nights in motorway aires. Across Spain in one hit, via main roads stopping at Portuguese border for one night. Then into our little barn, miles from anyone. Don't have to isolate, but will anyway
Will update on paperwork, borders or any issues.


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh and 11c sunny and currently dry on route


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 20, 2020)

So pleased you have arrived OK


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> So pleased you have arrived OK


Not there yet, but by 23/12! ....Just thought we were not getting on the tunnel when all the roads were closed! But of a panic, then.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 20, 2020)

Well done, Ruth, safe journey!  

Here's a couple of young van life do-er uppers, following in your footsteps


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 20, 2020)

REC said:


> Not there yet, but by 23/12! ....Just thought we were not getting on the tunnel when all the roads were closed! But of a panic, then.


Sorry Ruth, I read the bit about safely in our little barn and got excited, enjoy the rest of the trip


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

Will finally be trying out the poynting aerial! Seems such a lifetime ago.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 20, 2020)

Let me know how it goes


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 20, 2020)

If I were you Ruth I would not spare the horses! I am sure you already are. The sooner you get into Portugal the better.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 20, 2020)

I've had to cancel my trip. 'Spose I'm depending on you to enjoy myself by proxy. Have a great Christmas. We'll meet in Portugal, eventually.


----------



## witzend (Dec 20, 2020)

You  got away just in time








						COVID-19: Europe closes borders to UK travel over new COVID variant fears
					

The new strain is thought to be up to 70% more infectious than the original variant.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 20, 2020)

Ruth has to get through 2 more borders yet! If she succeeds she may be one of the last Brits in.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2020)

I believe Ruth has residence status in Portugal and a house...so IMHO likely to be OK But........


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

@REC - Ruth has escaped just in time, well done lass and good on yer!

Relying on you and @Pauljenny to keep us up-to-date with what's happening over there and seeing the rest of us through the ongoing misery with cheerful & funny stories from sunnier climes...


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2020)

Does look like we left at the right time! Can't see what a 48hr suspension of the tunnel will achieve though....covid test would be a more effective  prevention?


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2020)

Just crossed into Spain, no checks at all! Went through toll then saw the Espania sign! Quite shocked at how nobody cares? It is sunny here , Pyrenees look lovely...raining and cold at our place in Portugal. Another day and it will change....hopefully!


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 22, 2020)

That is great..I thought there was a slim chance Spain would not play ball.
Cannot see Portugal refusing entry given your status.
Glad it all seems to be working for you.


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2020)

Surprised no checks at all...freedom of movement within EU will be sadly missed after first Jan! Thought covid checks would be in place, given the current situation.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 22, 2020)

She who dares...wins..!
Go girl go !
If it gets too cold, our guest pitch is unoccupied..
But give it a week or two, Eh ?
We're in perpetual quarantine here...
Don't want any foreign bugs in the neighbourhood..


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2020)

We plan on isolating for another six days minimum on arrival. Haven't had social  contact with anyone except mum since leaving tier 2 suffolk on 18/12. Used two packets of antibacterial wipes already as clean the van handles doors and cab surfaces every day plus twice in contactless fuel fillups. Dave thinks I am over the top, but infection control was ingrained in oncology training, so he gets wiped down too


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 22, 2020)

Make a film out of it girl.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 22, 2020)

Keep on trucking Ruth, we're all rooting for you   (well most of us )


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 22, 2020)

Aye.

Fair chance the "green-eyed goddess" is lurking behind some statements


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 22, 2020)

There is meant to be travel restrictions between regions of Spain, but as John H says most seem to get through. There must be more important things for officials to do than police borders between the Basque, Castille and Leon, Extremadura. Etc.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Aye.
> 
> Fair chance the "green-eyed goddess" is lurking behind some statements


Oh! And then some.
One of them is me, and I’m on their side


----------



## Trotter (Dec 22, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> There is meant to be travel restrictions between regions of Spain, but as John H says most seem to get through. There must be more important things for officials to do than police borders between the Basque, Castille and Leon, Extremadura. Etc.


Mañana.


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> There is meant to be travel restrictions between regions of Spain, but as John H says most seem to get through. There must be more important things for officials to do than police borders between the Basque, Castille and Leon, Extremadura. Etc.


I think if you are transiting through there is no problem. The police seem to concentrate (quite rightly) on checking those wanting to actually stop in a locked down or high risk town. Friends got stopped entering Valencia region but allowed to continue through as transiting.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Aye.
> 
> Fair chance the "green-eyed goddess" is lurking behind some statements


oh YES DEFINATELY....(not me tho) honest......well,  maybe praps i should withdraw that statement....of course im GREEN .........GOOD LUCK RUTH  take care


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 22, 2020)

Edina said:


> Keep on trucking Ruth, we're all rooting for you   (well most of us )


Don't worry.. Our Australian Nephews won't see this.


----------



## maingate (Dec 22, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Don't worry.. Our Australian Nephews won't see this.



It's similar in Australia. Some States are not allowing outsiders in (ie fellow Aussies).


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 22, 2020)

Can't blame them, really
My Nephew's are too big, too loud , too boozy and far too generous..
The do giggle when I try to  introduce words like route, root, rooting for.. Into the conversation.
Bless their little colonial socks.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 22, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Can't blame them, really
> My Nephew's are too big, too loud , too boozy and far too generous..
> The do giggle when I try to  introduce words like route, root, rooting for.. Into the conversation.
> Bless their little colonial socks.


We are almost out of Europe, let’s not upset the Empire.


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2020)

On border spain/Portugal tonight at Vilar Formosa, will get to barn in a couple of hours tomorrow...like to get there in daylight as need to sort the solar lights etc, check water, air beds, probably hack our way through weeds to get to the door! Been seven months, but hopefully the sun in summer has made most things die back! Arrived after dark before and can be a bit too much to sort! Friends are delivering some shopping, and the neighbours usually appear as soon as we do, with more veg, eggs, chicken, wine etc.....so some swapping of gifts/food will happen at a distance. Can't wait!


----------



## n brown (Dec 22, 2020)

i am painfully jealous [and a bit pissed ] we had xmas there last year , Carol came too ,had a nice time at daughter's in Messines . wouldn't mind being there now !


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2020)

Just to make you feel better, I list the total toll charges up to Spanish / Portugal border
A16 €13, A28 €64.70, A10 €18.40, A63 €28.50, €2.67 border (? Which road!) , 
AP1 €14.13
Be another €20ish on A25 Portugal
Got here fast though. Certainly not the time for the pretty route, and ferry costs plus covid test would have been more.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2020)

This on the news yesterday.
A bit depressing, and I know it doesn't represent the Spanish per se.
I understand a lot of southern European cultures have different cultural attitude towards animals, but this is a bit much.

I hope they prosecute the hunters to the full extent of the law.
How were they going to deal with all the carcasses?
I wonder.. did they have a wholesale operation set up on the back of it to sell the meat on? 
If that was the case at least the animals wouldn't have been slaughtered simply for sick pleasure.

If it was simply hunting for the sake of it the perpetrators should get locked up and the key thrown away, imo 

Mind you, the Spanish seem to have an historical cruel streak - conquistadors as a good example.

Portugal outrage after Spanish hunters massacre 500 wild animals


----------



## REC (Dec 28, 2020)

Some of the villagers will go hunting most Sundays, but they seem to eat what they shoot. The wild boar devastated their corn field last year overnight....he was caught a few days after and twenty for dinner after that!. They had to replant completely as they rely on foodcrops for themselves and animal feed and are pretty self sufficient. Very relentless, hard work, not "the easy good life" a few unrealistic expats look for. But the twenty who were fed had turned out to help replant in true community spirit!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2020)

These were Spaniards hunting over the border in Portugal.

I don't have any beef ('scuse the bad pun!) with dealing with genuine pests causing damage to crops etc. it's a very necessary act of survival, no room for  objections from snowflakes or privileged soft-living folk.

And wild boar is very tasty. It's a very sensible two birds with one stone - the very damaging pest removed and a dinner served afterwards as some small compensation for the destruction and hard work of replanting


----------



## mfw (Dec 28, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> These were Spaniards hunting over the border in Portugal.
> 
> I don't have any beef ('scuse the bad pun!) with dealing with genuine pests causing damage to crops etc. it's a very necessary act of survival, no room for  objections from snowflakes or privileged soft-living folk.
> 
> And wild boar is very tasty. It's a very sensible two birds with one stone - the very damaging pest removed and a dinner served afterwards as some small compensation for the destruction and hard work of replanting


Dont go to Bulgaria animals are treated very badly


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 28, 2020)

n brown said:


> i am painfully jealous [and a bit pissed ] we had xmas there last year , Carol came too ,had a nice time at daughter's in Messines . wouldn't mind being there now !


Ah do you mean S B de Messines ?
We had Xmas there maybe12 years ago..
Just outside the town in  single walled Annexe with a measly heater
Pre motorhome days
the residence has a big fish sign ?
All was well !


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> I've had to cancel my trip. 'Spose I'm depending on you to enjoy myself by proxy. Have a great Christmas. We'll meet in Portugal, eventually.


If Matt ever lets us out...


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Ah do you mean S B de Messines ?
> We had Xmas there maybe12 years ago..
> Just outside the town in  single walled Annexe with a measly heater
> Pre motorhome days
> ...


know the plaice well - koi cottage ,perched on the corner just opp the turn to Amorosa


----------

